# 1939 schwinn cycle truck? rusto project update



## benmcjamin (Dec 26, 2015)

Got her rideable again, already broke two chains :o lol cut an shaped a sign plate, and got lucky n found a set of jewd petals on a neighbors (flower garden art) bike.


In need of a kickstand and a basket 
or if anyone has measurement to make sumthing off of would be helpful


Thank You


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 26, 2015)

Take that rack off of it.

Not correct, and not Schwinn.


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 26, 2015)

ive been thinking bout doin that!!

any idea of what kind it is. an what kind it should have
be cool to find a rusty correct one


----------



## JKT (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a rather beat up old original basket I might sell... would probably match up pretty good if your going to leave it like that...


----------



## JKT (Dec 26, 2015)

benmcjamin said:


> ive been thinking bout doin that!!
> 
> any idea of what kind it is. an what kind it should have
> be cool to find a rusty correct one




they didn't come with a rack..


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 26, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> Take that rack off of it.
> 
> Not correct, and not Schwinn.




ive been thinking bout doin that!! lol

any idea what kind it is, an what kind would be correct
be cool to find a matching rusty one


----------



## JKT (Dec 26, 2015)

interested in a basket ??


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 26, 2015)

JKT said:


> I have a rather beat up old original basket I might sell... would probably match up pretty good if your going to leave it like that...




could u post sum pictures?? im interested!! 
i like beat an rusty


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 26, 2015)

JKT said:


> they didn't come with a rack..





oh okay ill prbly leave it off then id like to make it semi stock as i could

thanks for the information!!


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 26, 2015)

would like to find a set of basket brakets too if anybody happens to have any?


----------



## JKT (Dec 26, 2015)

benmcjamin said:


> could u post sum pictures?? im interested!!
> i like beat an rusty




well you should like this then... here is a photo of it on my bike before I took it off.. its not a very good photo of it... I could get better ones tomorrow I could send them to your email address...


----------



## JKT (Dec 26, 2015)

benmcjamin said:


> would like to find a set of basket brakets too if anybody happens to have any?




I may have a extra set of the brackets too...


----------



## Mramos (Dec 27, 2015)

JKT said:


> I may have a extra set of the brackets too...




JKT,
BY ANY CHANCE DO YOU HAVE AN EXTRA PREWAR FOLK.
IF SO, CAN SEND ME A PIC TO mramosphotographer@gmail.com with the price?


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like a nice start for a project... even a "rustoration"!  I agree with the consensus of lose the rack. 

I have racks on the post war ones here, but I can't do it with a pre-war... I would probably catch some flak for the ones I have them on, but it is my choice - I am only using the old 6 hole type on the post war ones. 

Glad to see you posted it here!

REC


----------



## Mramos (Dec 27, 2015)

There's a guy here in PR. That makes them exactly also the stand prewar or post war


----------



## benmcjamin (Dec 27, 2015)

took the rack off today... looks much better!!!
deff gotta leave her rusty tho. shes earned it

Ben


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 27, 2015)

*prewar cycle truck*



REC said:


> Looks like a nice start for a project... even a "rustoration"!  I agree with the consensus of lose the rack.
> 
> I have racks on the post war ones here, but I can't do it with a pre-war... I would probably catch some flak for the ones I have them on, but it is my choice - I am only using the old 6 hole type on the post war ones.
> 
> ...



with prewar Schwinn rack


----------



## bikeguy (Jan 5, 2016)

on my original and current one I had/have a real HD Wald rack to carry newspaper saddle bags.


----------



## rickyd (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice bike but what is the grill on hot rod from? Rick


----------



## benmcjamin (May 26, 2016)

1939 Cycle Truck update 

Before and After


Big thanks to everyone for the parts an info

 

 

 


still lookin for a rear fender


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 27, 2016)

REC said:


> Looks like a nice start for a project... even a "rustoration"!  I agree with the consensus of lose the rack.
> 
> I have racks on the post war ones here, but I can't do it with a pre-war... I would probably catch some flak for the ones I have them on, but it is my choice - I am only using the old 6 hole type on the post war ones.
> 
> ...



A prewar rack looks and works fine , lots of bikes never came with a rack accessory  but any dealer would have been happy to sell you one


----------



## OhioJones (May 27, 2016)

Of course the rusto has better fenders than I. Son of a...... Good luck on finding the rear. Keeping my eyes open wide for the same. More i look at my fender the more i want to replace it before paint.


----------



## Lynotch (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks great with the basket! That's the one thing I never found (affordable) for my '39.


----------



## benmcjamin (Jan 27, 2018)

Might be a girls fender but atleast it looks better then the ol deep post war fender!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dude coming out super rad! Now ride the piss out of it!


----------

